
DOJ seeks new emergency powers amid coronavirus pandemic - JumpCrisscross
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/21/doj-coronavirus-emergency-powers-140023
======
ncmncm
In the present circumstances there can be no presumption of good faith. We
have unlimited evidence of bad faith already in hand.

------
siegel
Why emergency powers are being proposed to be used for anything other than
increasing supply of necessary hospital supplies, increasing hospital
capacity, increasing testing capacity, and saving the economy, is a mystery
and a scandal of historic proportions.

------
someonehere
If they impose martial law they can suspend habeas corpus and still get the
same results. Not sure why they would do this. Unless they want to do it
outside of declaring martial law which would be a tough legal matter to argue.

~~~
rolph
if it started to degenerate into collapse of civility thats one thing.

there is the morality play where impending doom gives perception of no
consequences thus the truly moral remain unchanged, but others act out on
impulses because there is no visible authority to heed to.

------
sbuttgereit
"You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an
opportunity to do things you think you could not do before."

------
xenospn
I predict they will find a way to "postpone" the elections in November due to
<insert reason here>. Everyone can scream "unconstitutional" at me as much as
they want - the current administration has been practicing this for >3 years
and they will find a way. Just leaving this here so I can say "I told you so".

